# Grandin Road Anniversary sale!



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Bought a skeleton dog. Wish they had more of the halloween stuff available.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Me 2!

I'm thinking of getting those $12 plates.... I mean... they're $12! Not counting 10% off!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in for one of the skeleton dogs as well.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe I am spoiled by the 50% off After Halloween sales, but 10% off does not get my motor running. They have the dueling banjo skeletons at $199. I bought them for $100 two years ago at half off. But free shipping is a nice feature on large items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I always chuckle when people tend to dismiss a promo like this as being too small to bite on. _It's all about cost to you to your door._ If one worked it out, here's what you would find:

Example illustrating a small, lower priced item and a large, higher priced item --

Skeleton Dog @ $29. 10% discount is 2.90. Shipping to my area is $8. Total discount with free shipping to my door, $10.90. If there was no free ship and you had a straight 20% off discount, savings would be only be $5.80; a 30% discount would be a savings of $8.70; a 40% discount would be a savings of $11.60. And you'd still have to absorb shipping. The 10% plus free ship in this case would represent a more than a 35% off discount and it would be delivered to your door! How's that sound now?

Now surprisingly the thought that the free shipping would be a "best savings" on larger items -- Not necessarily true. Take the Victorian Victoria @ $89. A 10% discount would be a 8.90 savings. To my front door shipping is $14, for a total savings of $22.90 if shipping is free. Now with a straight 20% off sale and no free shipping, you'd save only 17.80. A 25% off sale would be a savings of 22.25 (plus you'd pay shipping), so the 10% sale plus free shipping is more like a 25% sale and it would be delivered to your door with no additional cost.

So in the above example, The Skeleton Dog would have the best saving value, not the larger Victoria prop.

We all know the highest discounts are found the day after or sometimes weeks after halloween. That's been a given. And great if you found and bought all the stuff you wanted last year on clearance for use this year. However I see a real value to members here posting about a 10% plus Free shipping offer at GrandinRoad pre-season; and don't think getting a delivered Skeleton Dog pre-season at 35% off or even Victoria pre-season at 25% off is a bad deal. I think the best sales GR has run in the past with delivery before Halloween has been around 33%. They only offer the Free Shipping every so often and sometimes the % off discounts only apply to certain props they are featuring, not across the board (some of these are One Day Only Specials--miss seeing and well deal is gone).

ANY Free Ship offer at GR is worth figuring out the numbers and seeing if they make sense for you. Remember the true cost of the product is what it takes to get it to your door.

For late comers, it looks like the Anniversary Sale is over.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever bought any of those animated half zombies? Curious as the quality. Im building some zombies and just buying a mask and zombie gloves cost more than $50. Half tempted to get a couple just for parts.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to say the point is awarded to GoS. 
Since last year I waited for a discount on the skeleton dog that never came. 
They sold out well before then.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep agree with GoS - when I decide to buy something, I will always go with free shipping even if there is no discount - if I really want the product. When I sold some of my items to some fellow members here on HF, holy moley! I never knew shipping is so expensive.
Gos - thanks for all the mathematical computations, maybe next time include a spreadsheet for us simpletons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL. Math was never my forte so sheepishly have to admit having to run the calculator on this! My husband would shake his head at me. 

Just felt compelled to dispel the notation that when you see 10% and Free Ship it's not worth considering.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

@matrixmom shipping sometimes is expensive no matter what you do. However many people ship things in a more expensive manner than required. The post office counter in my experience is one of the most expensive methods, rarely it seems when left to the clerk's discretion will they select the best price method.
Recently I sold a large spool of wire to someone in OK. My son best priced shipping at $53, I shipped it for $25.92 
A couple friends ship circuit boards from the post office counter, for $2.03 each time. I ship them w/o driving anywhere for $0.90
The $5.xx flat rate legal size tyvek priority envelope ships anything that fits, including boxes. 
Check out Priority "regional" rate boxes A, B, C, much like regular flat rate boxes but are priced by zones, so if not going far it's cheaper.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

I ordered a skelly dog, too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There 's actually quite a lot of halloween on the site. Maybe not much in the Halloween outlet area but if you do a search for just "Halloween" you'll see dozens of items. Nothing new in the way of 2014 mdse but there are older props for example like Victorian Victoria, Haunting Helsa, some of the zombie ground breakers, a skeleton, both the Bonz skeelton dog and a zombie dog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*10% Plus Free Shipping is Back thru 4/28*

GrandinRoad's anniversary sale is over but noticed today on their website that maybe for easter time they have resurrected the 10% plus Free Shipping Offer. Applies sitewide (search for "Halloween") and expires on April 28, at 11:59pm ET. Code is 10FREE at checkout. Details are on the website.


----------

